# AFX Bad Controllers-up date



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

AS most know i posted back on June-17th about AFx bad controllers..I mail the Broke Controllers back to AFX Racemaster in Ca,with confirmation so i know that got Them...now its been over a month...Thay have never contacted me or sent any information about the 5-Bad Controllers...We now have went to Parma...As for AFx i have Lost my trust in them and now Looking at a Tyco 4- lane...''Always in the FAST Lane''


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Just a personal opinion here...Tomy track is like a million times better than Tyco. Controllers in and of themselves are not prone to problems, it's how far you're pushing them naer their limits that is. 

My guess? The Super III's are killin' them, and will do the same to Tyco set controllers as well.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have to agree with SG on this. I used the stock controllers for a while before I got better one's and never seem to have a problem. I don't run the super III's tho.

I am mostly a t-jet and AFX runner.

As far as track goes, the best is the new Tomy stuff by far. Tyco slot isn't deep like the Tomy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Unless you go back to before the dawn of time ... and even then; most set controllers were not that great.

Wonder how many "bad controller warranty claims" are piled up on some poor dudes desk somewheres down the Totempole in AFXville?.....shudder!

I'm certain they'll get to you eventually. They have a great reputation for customer service and going the extra mile.


----------



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Unless you go back to before the dawn of time ... and even then; most set controllers were not that great.
> 
> Wonder how many "bad controller warranty claims" are piled up on some poor dudes desk somewheres down the Totempole in AFXville?.....shudder!
> 
> I'm certain they'll get to you eventually. They have a great reputation for customer service and going the extra mile.


:.. confused:Customer Service!!!Must not be to good if AFX can not take time to respond...And were the EXTRA MILE???Go back to June 17th and read,one person said he had 7-bad AFX+Controllers go Bad...I dont need to spend no more Money on AFX..............


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Fisher, I have to agree with everyone else. I understand the frustration. But I really hope you reconsider and stay with tomy track. 

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Fisher,

I know you must be frustrated, but I also happen to know they are swamped. I am NOT making excuses for them and knowing Steve as I do he would man up agree it should have been handled sooner.

When Jim Nagy did the same thing to me, he was very belligerent when I took it public even though it seemed to be the only way to get some action. That won't happen with AFX. Jim banned me, which I learnt to live with, but the point here is that you would be throwing out the baby with the bathwater, and eschewing great track from a normally A+ company in the process.

I would suggest you get some basic Parma controllers anyway, regardless of this issue. You will be very glad you did, in the long run.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Tomy China vs Parma USA*



Montoya1 said:


> Fisher,
> 
> I know you must be frustrated, but I also happen to know they are swamped. I am NOT making excuses for them and knowing Steve as I do he would man up agree it should have been handled sooner.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Agreed Montoya,
Home stock controllers for part time racers 7 and under.
Parma for adults. 
Tomy should move molding operations to USA.
Like we can't man plastic injection molding. 
Otherwise buy a nice routered USA made track.
Keep the dollar in the USA. Buy American.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Try to think of a Tomy set as a child's toy with high grade track. If they supplied quality controllers in the set, the set price would escalate dramatically. If you're racing as a group, the "toy" controllers are being used in a manner they were not designed for. Buy a set of Parmas. They are about 20.00 each if you shop around, come with optional brakes, and you can get them in the Ohm rating you want. They even have different colors. I've seen the pictures fisherman. You have a great group there. Don't let set controllers let you down.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

One thing that has always puzzled me is why don't manufacturers badge Parmas in their own name, and sell them as upgrades through the set literature and on the internet.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The real value in the big race sets, and nobody does big sets better than Tomy/RaceMasters is in the cars and the track. Everything is else is kind of filler to round out the offering and qualify it as a "race set." The power packs are barely adequate and designed and spec'd more for safety considerations than for performance and suitability to the task. The set controllers are way down on the list of what you are really paying for. 

All of the manufacturers are designing for a certain price point and none of the manufacturers are going to be the first one to bust out of the bracket by putting robust controllers in their sets. While experienced enthusiasts would rejoice if the cost of the good controllers was partially amortized by the set price, the moms and dads looking to get junior a race set for Christmas or a birthday would not be willing to pay for the upgrade up front and would pick a competitor's product that is cheaper. Cars - check, track - check, power pack - check, controllers - check, ... so the deciding factor is still the price. Like most things in the market, it usually comes down to price and bang for the buck and getting what you paid for. 

Most everyone who is familiar with the HO side of the hobby recognizes the excellent bang for the buck that the larger Tomy/RaceMasters race sets provide. To a large extent we fully recognize that the set controllers are box fillers and look beyond them when considering these products. 

Finally, anyone who is into anything at a craft level, be it woodworking, painting, music, R/C, sewing, slot cars, electronics, etc., recognizes the value in obtaining, using, and maintaining good quality tools of the trade or craft. Having the right tools in your hands, ones that were purpose built for the task at hand and built to last, are always an investment. Yes, you will pay more, but you'll also get more, be able to do more, and take your hobby or craft to the next level. We're fortunate in this hobby to have a rich set of alternates, with incremental improvements in quality and performance at incremental steps along the price curve, from $20 Parma Econos to $300 Difalcos and everything in between, and some even beyond.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

fisherman said:


> We now have went to Parma


Having done so, you'll have no use for set controllers.

Tomy track is the best you are going to get for the money.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

AfxToo said:


> The real value in the big race sets, and nobody does big sets better than Tomy/RaceMasters is in the cars and the track. Everything is else is kind of filler to round out the offering and qualify it as a "race set." The power packs are barely adequate and designed and spec'd more for safety considerations than for performance and suitability to the task. The set controllers are way down on the list of what you are really paying for.
> 
> All of the manufacturers are designing for a certain price point and none of the manufacturers are going to be the first one to bust out of the bracket by putting robust controllers in their sets. While experienced enthusiasts would rejoice if the cost of the good controllers was partially amortized by the set price, the moms and dads looking to get junior a race set for Christmas or a birthday would not be willing to pay for the upgrade up front and would pick a competitor's product that is cheaper. Cars - check, track - check, power pack - check, controllers - check, ... so the deciding factor is still the price. Like most things in the market, it usually comes down to price and bang for the buck and getting what you paid for.
> 
> ...


Well said.:dude:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

All my AFX controllers broke, about 10 of them. The trigger return spring breaks. I have been using Parma for 10 years now with no trouble until recently the black wire that attaches to a connector that moves withthe trigger on the Turbo controllers is breaking, and I have to re-attach them.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*China vs Parma*



Montoya1 said:


> One thing that has always puzzled me is why don't manufacturers badge Parmas in their own name, and sell them as upgrades through the set literature and on the internet.


---------------------------------------------------------------------
I am happy that the slot mfg does not compete with Parma USA.

You would then be purchasing Chinese re-grind crap.

I would rather have beef over rice.










http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

They would not be in competition. The controllers would _be_ Parmas, made wherever Parma make their stuff, but with AFX or Walthers logos. I am sure one of the 1/32nd companies re-brands Parmas, both they and Parma do well out of the deal.

Not sure about the beef/rice thing, but that is politics, so best left be.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Parma USA*



Montoya1 said:


> They would not be in competition. The controllers would _be_ Parmas, made wherever Parma make their stuff, but with AFX or Walthers logos. I am sure one of the 1/32nd companies re-brands Parmas, both they and Parma do well out of the deal.
> 
> Not sure about the beef/rice thing, but that is politics, so best left be.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Are you from London, England ?

A patriot would understand beef/rice.

Not politics, economics......*

*Pitch the Tomy,Tyco, Life-Like controllers and invest in PARMA - USA*


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

London yeah, hence not being so hot on the USA bit, or rice references. Too easy to slip from economics to politics to jingoism. Anyway....

Probably because our manufacturering base went the way of the dodo years ago, I say to the OP buy Parmas, BRPs, Truespeeds, or slot.its, regardless of where they are from, and not more Tomy units, regardless of where they are from.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

....but mummy said there'd be a magic wand in my wace cah set!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

There's a date stamp on the bottom of they Tomy controllers.
You must have bought yours too close to expiration.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, I almost forgot...












:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

